# Can I drive to the airport and leave my car with some company for them to rent it out?



## silentspeed (7 mo ago)

I will soon be going to the Oakland airport for a long trip.

I could have sworn that there was a company that was more than happy to let me leave my Tesla with them for the duration while they rented it out, earning me money while I was away.

However the closest thing I can find is Turo, but it doesn't quite work like that. I would need to arrange everything myself: Communicating with the 'guest,' cleaning the car, etc.

Am I crazy, or is there some option like I'm thinking of? Drop off the car, no worries?


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Interesting idea for a new business, but not one I've heard of before.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

Never heard of any such business. You'd essentially be hiring a middle man between you and the renter. The Uber of car rentals.

You'd be better off setting up with Turo, but using a shared email between you and someone you trust who can handle all that (offering them a cut of the Turo profits).


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

I do like this idea. I could see one of the existing car rental places doing it as a side business. You drop your car off with [insert name of car company], use their shuttle to get to the terminal, and they rent out the car to someone else (disclosing it's a loaner), giving you a cut of the rental fee. Heck, it might actually work if they didn't give you any of the rental fee at all, because at least you're not paying for parking.

The tricky part would be insurance, but I'm sure one of the existing car rental companies could figure out how to make that work.


----------

